# Interesting Websites



## sags (May 15, 2010)

How about a thread on interesting, informative, or unusual websites?

Here is one to help a rainy day pass by............I wouldn't put too much faith in some of the material though............just different and interesting.

http://beforeitsnews.com/


----------



## cosmica76 (Jan 31, 2011)

Really interesting web!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

www.space.com


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Here are a few of my favs:

http://www.fark.com/ - If it's important enough to be made fun of, it's on Fark.

http://www.catversushuman.blogspot.com/ - Amusing web comic for the cat lovers.

http://whitewhine.com/ - A collection of first-world problems

http://failblog.org/ - Really funny yet depressing.


----------



## MrPolarZero (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing those sites. Here's mine:
http://listverse.com/


----------

